# Wanted 700c rear 5 sp wheel



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2008)

HI i am looking for a free 700c rear wheel not bothered if alloy or steel as long as not rusty for next project , would help if in northamptonshire as a tight old git thanks martin


----------



## PpPete (19 Nov 2008)

If nothing else I've one that you can have for £5 + cost of postage.
Sadly I can't get to Northamptonshire at mo.

It's a Mavic Series E (alloy) rim, freewheel is 13-18, I think it's an old campag (if only because it had a campag mech on it) 

Nice and true, no rust, but one of the spokes has got some white paint on (would probably scrub off with emery)


----------

